# Teichanlage(evtl Forellenangel)in der "Nähe " von Pirmasens  auch Frankreich ist okay



## Boldman2204 (30. August 2006)

Hallo Leute 

wie ihr oben entnehmen könnt suche ich Teichanlagen in der Nähe von Pirmasens 
Würde auch gerne mit nem Kumpel Forellenfischen nur weiß ich net wo auch Frankreich wäre okay 

Vielen dank im Voraus


----------



## polli (31. August 2006)

*AW: Teichanlage(evtl Forellenangel)in der "Nähe " von Pirmasens  auch Frankreich ist okay*

Hallo.
Sehs erst jetzt.
AAAaaaalso:
Pirmasens:

Rod and Gun in Niedersimten.
Besitzer hat letzt Jahr öfter gewechselt. Keine Aussage zur Quali.

"Mühle" bei Schmalenberg.
Gute Quali nicht leicht zu befischen.

Königsweiher bei Merzalben.
Vereinsteich mit 3-4X öffentlichem Fischen im Jahr.

"Theo" bei Neualtheim.
Quali seit Theo gestorben ist etwas schlechter.

Mittelbach.
Viele Querelen, weniger Fische.

Frankreich:

Gaston
Bei Bitsch (Eguelshardt)
Wer auf sowas steht
Täglich
1/2 Tag 10 €


Falkensteiner
zwei Orte weiter
Schon besser (Fr. bis Mo.)
Preis: Dito

Gruß Polli


----------



## Boldman2204 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Teichanlage(evtl Forellenangel)in der "Nähe " von Pirmasens  auch Frankreich ist okay*

Hi danke für die Antwort also die 2 Franzossen kenn ich wobei ich sagen muss der Falkenweiher ist um Welten bsser wie der Andere(meine Meinung) so der in Pirmasens (Niedersimten ) hat denk ich wieder geschlossen wie so oft.  Ich denk ich fahr mal an die Mühle.

Kennste eigentlich den Eisweiher was hälst du von dem 
Vielen Danke 
ah hast du noch ein paar Infos zur Mühle für mich Danke


----------



## polli (1. September 2006)

*AW: Teichanlage(evtl Forellenangel)in der "Nähe " von Pirmasens  auch Frankreich ist okay*

Eisweiher hat der Helfrich gepachtet.
Soweit ok.
Setzt glaub ich ab und zu Forellen ein.
Ansonsten soll alles drinne sein...

Zur Mühle.
War schon einige Zeit nicht mehr dort.
Vielleicht fragste mal Beim Helfrich nach.
Empfehlung ist allerdings sehr fein zu montieren...
Sehr sichtiges Wasser da


----------



## Helfrich (21. November 2009)

*Angeln am Eisweiher Pirmasens*

Zwischen Waldfriedhof an der B 10 und Krankenhaus Pirmasens liegt der Eisweiher.
Der Weiher ist ca. 300 m auf 50 m groß und ca. 2 m tief. 
Die Angelsaison beginnt am 15. März und endet am 
31. Dezember.
Der See wurde dieses Jahr (2009) mit Karpfen, Schleien, Stören, Zandern und Barschen sehr gut besetzt.
Zwischendurch werden immer wieder Forellen und Saiblinge eingesetzt. 
Der Eisweiher hält immer eine Überraschung bereit.
Auch Fliegenfischer haben den Eisweiher für sich entdeckt.
Die Angelkarten Ausgabestelle:
Helfrich's Angelsport
Landauer Strasse 8
66953 Pirmasens
Telefon: 06331 -77017
Öffnungszeiten: 
Mo, Di, Do, Fr 9.00 - 18.00 Uhr
Mi, Sa 9.00 - 13.00 Uhr
Falls ein Feiertag auf Do fällt, ist Mi zuvor bis 18.00 Uhr
geöffnet.


----------

